# [Phoenix, Az] Looking for a group



## kingoftheages (Feb 21, 2008)

It looks like my travel for work has slowed to about 25% and I can finally start gaming again. I'm familiar with a number of systems and willing to learn pretty much any. Really its about the camaraderie and having some people to talk about geeky things with. If necessary pick up any required books. I'm a 27 year old professional male with good hygiene, am not delusional and am dependable. Ideally I'd like to find a group that games on the weekend located somewhere near Chandler. If your group needs some new blood go ahead and drop me a line. I'd love to join in.


----------



## Arkhandus (Feb 21, 2008)

Hrm.  Like I mentioned to AZRogue, you can try contacting Reveille or Joemeister (their usernames on this board), or Tylermalan.  You can look through this part of the forum for each of their posts.

I think Tyler's group is further from Chandler, though, being in Avondale, and as before, I'm not sure if he's even looking for any more folks to join his group of coworkers.

Reveille games somewhere in Scottsdale I think, and Joemeister's either still looking for a game or joined a group in his area, maybe Reveille's for all I know, but I think he's out in Tempe or something.

Other than them, or checking around some local game stores in your area, you might try coming by ManaWerx in Phoenix, over by Bell Road and 35th Avenue, actually off to the side at 37th/Bell, by the SubWay shop.  I think the group also has a posting on the D&D Meetup website, but I always forget to check for that....

Anyway, the group meets on Thursdays normally, but I know that some of them also meet on Sundays somewhere else (not at ManaWerx on Sundays) for a separate game.  Right now, they're running 2nd Edition AD&D on Thursdays, and I'm not sure what they're running on Sundays since that one's not at ManaWerx.  It's possible that they may have room for another person, I dunno.

My own group used to meet on Thursdays and Saturdays at ManaWerx, but we're kinda in limbo right now.


----------

